
Firefox CSP Issue may cause extension conflicts - gilrain
https://www.ghacks.net/2019/05/23/firefox-csp-issue-may-cause-extension-conflicts/
======
gilrain
The tracking issue is also informative:

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1462989](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1462989)

